# Problem with Curing



## Metallifan013 (Apr 6, 2005)

I know that after you harvest the plants you are supposed to hang them upside down in a dark place with ventilation, but I don't have many places to dry them.  Especially since there are people in the house that I would like to keep in the dark about my activities.  The only thing I can think of is setting my locker inside my closet vertically.  So...Would I need a fan inside the locker for circulation, or would holes in the locker simply suffice?  Also, is there a smell other than the pine smell?  I am a first time grower and need help with my drying process, please help.

Mike

p.s.  I was hunting on my co-workers property when I found about 200 ten foot tall plants.  I asked him about it and he said that they had been there since the 60's, and I could have them if I wanted.  So I need to get dryin'!


----------



## Goldie (Apr 6, 2005)

Lay them out on plain paper, leave the locker lid open & turn a small fan on them, and turn them daily. They should not smell any more than they do now. Keep your closet door open at night for ventilation, and hang a pine-scented air freshner near the doorway into the room.


----------



## Metallifan013 (Apr 6, 2005)

Thx for the advice, I'm definately going to get the air freshner.   Thx again for the tips


----------



## Goldie (Apr 6, 2005)

Good luck - they will be ready for storage in no time...


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 7, 2005)

> p.s. I was hunting on my co-workers property when I found about 200 ten foot tall plants. I asked him about it and he said that they had been there since the 60's, and I could have them if I wanted. So I need to get dryin'!



You mean the plants are from the 60's?  Not sure what you mean with that?


----------



## Metallifan013 (Apr 7, 2005)

They had been growing wild in that forest since they were planted there by the previous owner back in the 60's.  Better?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

Omg - Genuine Authentic Wildweed! Seeds Prolly Worth A Fortune!


----------



## automatic (Apr 7, 2005)

wow I must say I'm quite jealous!!!!


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

Those are landrace, are they not? (Ha ha ha - look that one up!)


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 7, 2005)

your not supposed to point the fan on the buds just put it in the room where your drying


----------



## TrinidadRasta (Apr 22, 2005)

Are you sure the crop doesn't belong to anyone?  Be careful!  Secondly, plants growning in the wild are often seedy and hermophroditic.  If you plan on growing that weed, watch for males and hermaphrodites!
Be sure not to take anyones hard earned crop!


----------



## Herbsparky (Apr 22, 2005)

Way I dry my buds is to lay them in a paper bag and roll it up. I check them once o twice a day making sure to move them around so mold doesn't form where the buds touch. I found this to be the best way to dry for me as it slows drying down compared to hanging them. The slower the dry the better IMO.


----------



## Taniwha (Apr 22, 2005)

But not for 10 years like one peep we know. )
Heya Refugee, welcome to the afghan cave in the mountains!


----------



## Herbsparky (Apr 22, 2005)

You mean to tell me that bud won't keep for decades?   

Nice to be here with you at 'the cave' Tani. Now where in the hell is that afghani you grew....I'm ready for a smoke.


----------



## Taniwha (Apr 22, 2005)

" I found a bud that had been perfectly sealed in the perfect humidity for ten years and i never knew i had it." x 100
Must be an awfull amount of pot hidden inside his mobile home!   

I hang mine in a still, cool, enviroment for 4 or so days, then jar them, airing them out daily till im happy. Even just to give the jar a sniff


----------



## Weeddog (Apr 29, 2005)

He should be tokin on that stuff by now.


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 30, 2005)

I would be haha


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 26, 2005)

I manicure the buds immediently after harvest, sometimes while they are still on the standing plant.
Then I cut the buds off the branches and place in a heavy-durt paper bag (the kind you get at a market, with handles).
I fill the bag 1/3 full, then crimp the top.
Every day I open the bag and gently "comb" the buds with my fingers, mixing them up.
This accomplishes 2 things:  it dries the pot slowly and evenly (the slower the dry the smoother it smokes) and also starts the curing process.
When the buds are *almost* dry enough to smoke, (6--12 days depending on the ambient humidity where you are), take them out of the bag and place in a tightly sealable container (Mason jars, Tupperware).  Open the container daily for 5--10 minutes to air out.

The perfect condition to smoke buds is when they are like cigars (another psycho-active plant people smoke): pliable, not crispy/crumbly.

When properly dried/cured & stored, pot can be stored for years (just like tobacco, most of which is cured for 2--3 years).
The wait is a drag, but once you slow-dry and cure your weed, you'll never go back to that "mowed-lawn/hay" smelling and tasting stuff again.

P.S. In area's of high humidity, bag drying is not recommended.
And
If at any time you detect an ammonia (dirty diaper) odor in the bag or container, take the buds out immediently and spread out on paper.


----------



## naimitsukai (May 27, 2005)

would you say the humidity in NC,USA is too high?


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 27, 2005)

I've never been in N. Carolina, but being in the south I assume the humidity is quite high in the summer/early fall.

Check an almanac for the normal humidity in your area during Oct.


----------

